
James Baldwin vs. William F Buckley: A legendary debate from 1965 - uberdru
https://youtu.be/5Tek9h3a5wQ
======
brodouevencode
What James Baldwin said at (around) 34:46 reminds me so much of the political
posturing we see from business leaders (the Reddit guy, et. Al.) and
politicians (almost all of them).

